# Spouse visa with carer's allowance



## benny24 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi everyone im new on this website i just want to learn about Spouse visa and claiming carer's allowance i did read to many thing but not like all same just wanted to ask you.. my wife look after her grandmam 2 years now,we have 2 kids, my wife also working part-time job in hotel £100.00 a week
My wife's income ; 
Carer Allowance : £62.50 a week
Child Tax Credit : £115.00 a week
Income Support : £30.00 a week (£60.00 2 weeks) normaly shes gettin 2 weeks between
Child Benefit : £34.95 a week
Hotel Part Time Job : £100.00 a week

Her Outcome : Electric+Gas : £18.00 a week
Rent Including+Water : £10.00 a week
Council Tax : £5.00 a week ( a year £60.00)
So What We Can Do, Do We Need More Or All This Enough 
im waiting your helps.. thanks...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have started a new thread for you. There is a sticky at the top of the forum home page which explains how to start a new thread. Please don't add you post onto threads which have nothing to do with your question.


----------



## benny24 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sorry For My Mistake  So Pls Can You Help Me...


----------



## benny24 (Aug 28, 2015)

If Anyone Know Something About Spouse Visa With Carer Allowance Pls Help...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

With two children, she needs 114.85 + 66.90 + 66.90 + 17.45 = £266.10 net per week.
She actually gets £342.45. Take away rent and council tax of £15, which leaves her with £327.45, so well above the requirement.


----------



## benny24 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank You Very Much.. My Wife She Started Work 2 Weeks Ago How Many Pay Slips Do We Need To Show For Visa, Also Can We Start Visa Soon Or Do You Want Us To Wait Some More Little Time Anyway You Know Better Than Us  Thanks For Your Helps..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While minimum time isn't specified, I'd say wait 1-2 months before applying.


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi there,i wana apply for a spouse visa but i am confuesed under which appendix do i apply?i am exempt from the financial requirement because my partner receives carer allowance.she receives £62 pounds carer allowance per week,she gets income support cause she got a child under 5,she lives at her moms house so she doesn't have extra cost.they have space for me to live there.i have 1800000 bd taka equivalent to british pound £15000 on my fixed dipposit i can withdraw them anytime without notice here in bd for 6 months,also i have 300000 bd taka equivalent to british pound £2500 which is also fixed dipposit and gona be 6 months on this october and i have extra money for applying visa and buy tickets.does this cover the adequate maintainance as for couple we have to show £114.85 per week with the savings and carer allowance until the next application stage.i'll be greatful to you if you kindly answer this and also which appendix is that.cheers 

I can provide bank statement of last 6 months that the money is untouched.so far i think you have to show minimum savings of £16000 when you don't earn £18600 but when you are on carer allowance all you have to show is £114.85 per week as you are exempt from financial requirement.

So £15000 would be enough as per week i have(15000/130 weeks or 2.5 years) £115.38+£62=177.38


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone can see my question???


----------



## Shireesh (Jul 17, 2015)

I just got UK settlement visa of my husband n kids. I was really worried that some of my documents(bank statement and part time job pay slips) I had submitted only copies. I would like to thank nylon and Joppa for great help. Expat Forum is one of the best website where u can find every solution , share ur problems and easy to understand in simple way what exactly you want to know( rather than read and understand 62 pages for partner visa ) . I highly recommend forum to read before u apply any kind of visa . Once again thank u so much.


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

I still didn't got reply,am i asking on wrong place??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Babu007

With one child you need to add £66.90 and £17.45 family premium to £114.85, so a total of £199.20 net per week after rent and council tax. Your savings of £15,000 will translate into a weekly income of £115.38 but this is subject to exchange rate ruling on the date of application. Savings don't have to be under your control for 6 months, neither is there a minimum savings level of £16,000, unlike those subject to financial requirement.


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot joppa,i belived i can get clear concept from you as solisitors were not giving me clear concept about it.thanks so much....

1 more question,i beliv i can get answer for that aswel.

I was living illegally and working on a restaurant on the year 2007 at aberdeen and oneday at september immigration raided on that restaurant and asked everyones name date of birth address etc for everyone and i gave someones details so they took my fingerprint and took me to Police station,some other people was got caught and took all of us to the police station,i was locked on cel,after an hour they opened the door and told me i am clear and told me i can go.next year 2008 i made a travel document and came back to bangladesh by my own.so if i make application shall i tell them the story or not??so far i know for spouse visa its not a problem as long as they didn't deport me.i still have travel document at my hand,i made my passport according to the travel document,the details i provided to the immigration is diffrent and now i made my passport with my true details.so shall i tell the story and provide the travel document or shall i not tell them as they cleared me?i heared when police arrest you and find nothing and clear you they don't keep any finger print....


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

With carer allownce i need to mention which appendix is dat..so plz tell me which appendix is that plz.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not needed to quote chapter and verse, as you just complete the relevant sections of Appendix 2.

As for your prior illegal stay, all I can say is to be truthful. If you don't declare it and they don't find out about it, you may get away with it. If you don't and they do find out, the chance of a refusal is quite high. If you disclose and explain, take full responsibility and show remorse, they may take a more lenient line.


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Joppa,will my husband need to take a tb test as its stated in the home office guidelines for applying for a spouse.Also if i do the application online here in the UK after how many days does my husband have to deposit all the documents to the embassy?thank you


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Do i need a tuberculosis test done before the application?and can i do it with any doctor?

When i make the online application after that when shall i send all the documents?do they give any date or i can send them anytime??

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Any answer?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, TB test is needed for applicants in Bangladesh. You have to go a clinic approved by Home Office: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...bangladesh/tuberculosis-testing-in-Bangladesh
There is no time limit for getting biometrics done, when documents are submitted, but to avoid delaying your application, send them as soon as you have all your documents ready, bearing in mind the 28-day rule (see a sticky above).


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

thankyou very much for your reply Joppa


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Spoke to some solisitors,couple of them telling me visa application center may ask where did i get these money from.so telling me my wife should get a job.


----------

